# What kind of tank cleaner?



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be setting up my 75g FOWLR tank this weekend and was advised by the LFS that since I was putting in beneficial bacteria it would be ok to put some sort of tank cleaner in after the first 48hrs I could put in some sort of shrimp/snail to clean the tank and help the cycle along. Does this sound to be ok? If it is does anyone have any reccomendations as to what would be best suited?

thanks in advance


----------



## michelleandbrett (Dec 19, 2008)

what kind of fish do you plan on getting? some fish will pick on/eat inverts


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

If doing Fowlr, dont see a need for any extra additives of bioactivity, LR themselves will provide bioactivities
while curing and keep the tank cycled provided you dont just add LR to fresh batch of S/W.
Run the S/w for couple of days at least then add the LR. Test pH , NH3, NO2 for few days /weeks then add livestock once testing confirms the water/Lr is well established in the tank.
Personally, would wait for CUC since new tank dont have much for them to clean!


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im gonna start out with two clowns. Then maybe some banggai cardinal fish,goby,tang/s. Nothing aggressive


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats fine I can wait a few days to put the rock in but just to let you know the rock comes from an established tank and has been sitting in a container with the old water with a powerhead that has been circulating the water for approximately 1 week. I had thought id be better off putting it in sooner than later that way if i had an ammonia spike from any die off that may have occured this would be effective for the cycle.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

With established rock coming from another aquarium, and the rock having already been running in mature water for 1 week, you probably won't see much die off at all, if any. Don't let this fool you however, you still want to be patient and allow the water to mature before adding livestock.

I would personally wait a month or so on the CUC.


----------

